# Portland Vs Boston Game Thread`



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey look. we've scored more points then we did in the first quarter yesterday


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Damon Stoudamire and Derek Anderson are terrible... Damon missing layups is what gets me the most.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Well when your as far from the hoop as he is at his height... No that's just too easy.


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Damon 0-3
DA 0-3

These guys are killing us!!


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Wow, our backcourt is 0-6, Boston's is 4-6. In contrast, our frontcourt is 6-9. Remind me why our guards are permitted to touch the ball, let alone shoot?

Dan


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

man can SAR get a call he has been hit in the arm but no call


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

*22 Points In One Quarter!!!!!*

WOW What an OFFENSIVE EXPLOSION!!!!!

Are the Blazers trying to run Boston out of the FleetCenter? MY GOD!!!! Slow down, guys, save some gas for the fourth quarter!!!


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

good to see telfair out there


----------



## IM4PTB (Jan 29, 2004)

is the game on local tv in portland?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

um telfair please step in front of your man thanks


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IM4PTB</b>!
> is the game on local tv in portland?


its on Fox Sports NW


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

how about the nice three by Telfair then he is IMMEDIATELY pulled by Cheeks. Does this guy have a BRAIN? Miles should sit his *** on the bench.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

yea miles was way to over hyped this summer and I think NASH will be kicking himself soon about overpaying him..

Very nice 3 by Telfair but of course cheeks shows how good a coach he is


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Man - I look like a genius.

Miles = overrated bench punk
Telfair = not ready
Van Exel = not really that special

Wow. I'm GOD!

HEHEE.

Play.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

wow what D we playing tonight..Theo is constantly by the 3 point line wandering not staying with his man, these players look lost like they just learned B-Ball. I really dont think it has anything to do with cheeks though :uhoh:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Telfair sinks a three,so then he is yanked out????


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

BULLCRAP SAR WAS FOULED, WOW, Gets hit in the head right in front of ref but no call


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Telfair sinks a three,so then he is yanked out????


Telfair looked AWFUL!

I don't care if he hit 3 threes ... he was awful on defense and got blown by repeatedly. He made some pretty poor passes ... 

overall --- unimpressed. He played like the ROOKIE PG that he is. Anyone that truly believes this kid is ready to start is out of their mind.

Play.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I was just checking the boxscore... Rahim made a three pointer????

:jawdrop:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

What you said below makes not a shred of sense..
in a blowout,why on earth wouldn't you let the young kid play???
Like he is costing them a chance at the game?????????????????
Why on earth single him out??
He hit a three,then has to sit??
Let him stay in,he needs to play.

"He played like the ROOKIE PG that he is"
??????????????????????????????????????? 
you expected what?????
a star out of the block???
on a bad team..?????????




"Telfair looked AWFUL!

I don't care if he hit 3 threes ... he was awful on defense and got blown by repeatedly. He made some pretty poor passes ... 

overall --- unimpressed. He played like the ROOKIE PG that he is. Anyone that truly believes this kid is ready to start is out of their mind"


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

No blocks for Theo in the first half.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> What you said below makes not a shred of sense..
> in a blowout,why on earth wouldn't you let the young kid play???
> Like he is costing them a chance at the game?????????????????
> ...


Because it was the second QTR and we were still in the game. 

Telfair looked awful. You don't let him keep playing for two reasons:
1) Confidence
2) We can still win this game



> you expected what?????
> a star out of the block???
> on a bad team..?????????


Considering that people said he was ready to start and was going to be the next superman ... he ought to have played better than a sub-par PG.

I said all along, give him time ... don't force it.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Trader Bob</b>!
> I was just checking the boxscore... Rahim made a three pointer????
> 
> :jawdrop:


Yeah, he made a couple in preseason too. No reason not to think he won't drop a few.

This team is just too stupid for words.

Randolph scraped out his 10 shots ... most of them at the end of the half in garbage minutes (as we are down by so much) ... Rahim with only 6. We won't win many games unless they get them the ball more.

Also -- DA is almost as bad a defender as Zach is. Zach's defense was atrocious this half.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

You are waaaaay too hard on this kid..
This team has nothing to lose this year,they are going nowhere
I repeat nowhere..

As far as "we" were still in the game..
Your screen have a rose color tint to it ?

"They" have never looked good for 5 minutes in this game.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> You are waaaaay too hard on this kid..
> This team has nothing to lose this year,they are going nowhere
> I repeat nowhere..


I'm not hard on him - I'm realistic. 

He's not ready to start. He's very average to sub-average. 

Playing him too much may be more detrimental to his development than remaining on the bench and just taking it in.. 



> As far as "we" were still in the game..
> Your screen have a rose color tint to it ?
> 
> "They" have never looked good for 5 minutes in this game.


Doesn't matter - 10 points is not an insurmountable number. Especially when they look and see Randolph/Reef 50% ... rest of the team: 27%. It doesn't take a genuis to figure out who needs the ball.

Play.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

We could be, we might be, WE ARE ...

the worst team in the NBA.

This is pathetic. I can somehow see losing barely to Toronto, as they are hot right now. Playing horribly against the Nets and getting blown out by Boston is unacceptable.

Please... just fire Mo Cheeks now.

-Pop


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

My gawd !!!!
You mean to tell me it nevers enters the coach's mind
to tell them to go the basket every time when you can't shoot??

They keep throwing them up and missing..
doesn't it ever enter his head??????????????

why not go up the lane ??
who on earth is going to stop them on the Celtic team???


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

And why doesn't the Portland management have them practicing
when they are so bad??????
I heard they had no practice today..

no practice when you're that bad????

How bout some lay up drills guys??????

I am prepared for them to lose and lose and lose this year.

I knew they were no good.

But basic skills being absent,I find unacceptable..


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Telfair looked AWFUL!
> ...


Yes. Lets judge him on his 5th minute he's played in the NBA. I say let's wait until he's played 10 minutes in the league to judge him.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

*DA....Why?*

I don't understand what this guy does. He's soft. He cant shoot. He doesn't go to the hoop. He sux. Why not just play Darius at the 2. Your not losing anything on offense, and he can't play worse on defense


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Or Ruben. At least he is hard and plays D


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

They've started showing signs of life....Down 7 entering the 4th.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

alright blazers!!!! NICE JOB SO FAR! Out the gate


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

wow was that a fastbreak..Been awhile [email protected]


----------



## 4-For-Snapper (Jan 1, 2003)

We look really tired. I know this is our 3rd game in four days, but come on. My opinion is: when your're being paid tens of millions of dollars to *play* a game, you shouldn't ever miss. Or at least give it your all _every single night,_ no exceptions. I love basketball, but I despise the NBA for how money-grubbing the players have become. :upset:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

why must we always go for the dagger, when the knife is dull?

and why do we always leave the other teams players *wide* open for 3's (or layups...or anything)???


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok..
Now if this doesn't back up what I have been saying..

Let's look at what brought them back.

GOING TO THE BASKET.

Not shooting blank after blank.

why didn't he have a correction earlier??


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

Why ask why? I think it's sub point d on one of the 25 point pledge....25.d. Always leave the 3 point shooters open on the opposing team when you have a 1 point lead.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

gosh that was a pretty shot..too bad it didn't go in..
Miles is so graceful.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Finally Theo gets a block!!!


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Clank


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Looks like D-miles is doing well! (sorry, still at work). 

Give him his time and he'll get into his niche!


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Awwwwwww


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

heh, oh joy.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

:jawdrop: :hurl:


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

YES!

I love it!

Don't play Reef and lose! I'm happy.

Play.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

:no:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

:banghead: :verysad:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Boston owes this one to the refs who let Pierce stay in the game by not calling the obvious charge.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Recap? Buzzer Beater? :sigh:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> YES!
> 
> I love it!
> ...


but when they were playing him, they were down my more.

they still were damn lucky to even be close in this game. Hell, I'd suggest benching DA and Damon if it meant SAR, Miles and Zach could play more minutes.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Must be nice to have an outside shooter.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

Pierce is so overrated .... but i love that shot!

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> YES!
> 
> I love it!
> ...


You're getting as bad as Laker fans.


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

BS call giving Darius a T. Unbelievable.:sigh:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

> Don't play Reef and lose! I'm happy.


Miles was lighting it up, whereas Reef can't do anything but get capped inside.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

End of the game:

Vince Carter - Not Doubled
Paul Pierce - Not Doubled

How many more, should we keep track of Cheeks blunders. Take the ball out of his hands. Make Davis take it.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

Cracks me up how some people spend half their life in this forum and they WANT the Blazers to lose.  


Pierce should have been called for the charge against Nick earlier, he wouldn't have been in the game to take the final shot.

Of course there are dozens of "shouldas" that say the game didn't need to be close at the end.

Tough loss, no matter what the Blazer haters say


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> but when they were playing him, they were down my more.


Hmmm... I saw that Reef started this whole comback thing by helping force a 15 point lead to an 8 point lead. 

The fourth qtr was luck. No one even bothered guarding Darius ... so he got some easy shots. Most nights ... won't happen.

I've got a big smile on my face after this one.

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Thanks Backboard Cam. This road trip coulda...shoulda been 2/1 instead of 0/3.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I didn't see the game, but the positives seem to be:

Damon Sucks
DA Sucks
Guards suck
Cheeks is an idiot

(yes those are positives)

Telfair hit an outside shot, silencing the critics that say he can't shoot (hey, he didn't miss, did he?)

BUT, most importantly, it shows that Miles and Randolph seem to be the future of the team. I hope Miles gets more minutes and we can trade SARs for a shooting guard some how some way. 

And play Telfair. 

But then again, that's just from watching ESPN boxscores. 

:sigh:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

As much as I like Reef, make the trade for Wally. Bench DA and get Darius some more minutes.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> Miles was lighting it up, whereas Reef can't do anything but get capped inside.


Miles was UN-guarded. I wouldn't call getting 5 wide open dunks "lighting it up".

I don't know what game you watched or what NBA you watch but Reef has pretty much owned the paint his entire career.

Every dog has his day ... 

Play.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah a SAR trade would be like killing 2 birds with one rock. 

Get a perimeter shooter.

Get a new board for Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I like SARs too, but him and Zach aren't going to work out for the long term....Zach is already maxed out, and there's no sense in keeping SARs, as he wants big bucks, PT, and to be a PF in the league....there is approximately a 0% chance we sign him. I know we're showcasing him, but this flimsy lineup is horrible, esp. in the back-court. 

And most importantly:

PLAY TELFAIR. I don't see how he could be much worse than Stoudamire. I really don't. 



:upset:


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Look at it this way, if we trade Reef, we don't have to deal with Playmaker anymore.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>furball</b>!
> As much as I like Reef, make the trade for Wally. Bench DA and get Darius some more minutes.


Darius at SG?! That's a joke.

Darius can't hit 50% from 6 feet most nights ... why would you put him deeper?

Play.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> I've got a big smile on my face after this one.
> ...


Do us a favor and go away then.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Ok...everyone go blame Mo now...

Like I said yesterday, they run more plays than most teams, and tonight they clearly ran more plays the Boston. Portland came out flat, they made adjustments, great substitution pattern in the 4th quarter. 

Yesterday people were saying that we need to play Telfair more...well they got their wish, and with Telfair on the court we trailed by 9 more points. 

To me Cheeks' biggest weakiness was shown tonight, just simply by not starting Miles. This team is at it's best when Miles, Ruben, and Theo are on the court...We need our gaurds to start making wide open shots or else we'll never win a game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Darius at SG?! That's a joke.
> ...


Darius would play the 3, and Wally at the 2. 

Makes sense, IMO. Well, more sense than our current lineup.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Ok...everyone go blame Mo now...
> 
> Like I said yesterday, they run more plays than most teams, and tonight they clearly ran more plays the Boston. Portland came out flat, they made adjustments, great substitution pattern in the 4th quarter.
> ...


Telfair played 3 minutes, didn't he? Was it Garbage time or not? 

Damon shot 2-12 tonight. I don't think that's acceptable...he's also horrible at directing traffic on the court. 

Sorry, I'd rather even have Miles at the point than Damon.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Get a new board for Play.


It's just unfortunate that I know more about basketball than 90% of the people here.

You may lose me, but you'll lose all base on reality. 

You people see Miles get 5 wide-open dunks and he is the future stud. You see Telfair in a PRESEASON game and he's the future stud.

Miles = Scrub.
Telfair = Scrub (at least at this point in his career)

Play.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Ok...everyone go blame Mo now...
> 
> Like I said yesterday, they run more plays than most teams, and tonight they clearly ran more plays the Boston. Portland came out flat, they made adjustments, great substitution pattern in the 4th quarter.
> ...


who's idea's was it to single team Pierce on the final shot?


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

and DA can?


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Darius would play the 3, and Wally at the 2.
> ...


My fault.

Okay, that makes sense.... especially if Wally gets 15 shots and Zach gets 17.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> It's just unfortunate that I know more about basketball than 90% of the people here.
> ...


At the 5 minute mark in his career, you can assess him as a Scrub?


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> You may lose me, but you'll lose all base on reality.
> Play.


I didn't say we wouldn't miss ya!!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> Do us a favor and go away then.


Do me a favor and go  lets be adult about this 

GO CELTICS!  

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> My fault.
> ...


Zach draws double teams. It would make more sense to have a set 3-point shooter who he can kick it out to rather than a PF playing the 3-spot.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> I didn't say we wouldn't miss ya!!


Awww... I'll take it. Considering that iwll probably be the closest thing to a compliment I'll earn tonight!

Play.


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tince</b>!
> Ok...everyone go blame Mo now...
> 
> Like I said yesterday, they run more plays than most teams, and tonight they clearly ran more plays the Boston. Portland came out flat, they made adjustments, great substitution pattern in the 4th quarter.
> ...


WRONG! Blame Cheeks for not taking the ball out of Carters hands in Toronto. Blame Cheeks for letting Pierce go one on one. Keep the blame coming. HE IS TERRIBLE! And Telfair got the team back from being down 20 pts to down by 12. He hit a big three then immediately gets pulled. CHEEKS SUCKS!


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> At the 5 minute mark in his career, you can assess him as a Scrub?


At the 0 minute mark of his career, people here wanted him to start and called him a future superstar.

I would guess my estimate carries as much weight as theirs. Especially since he's looked less than impressive in all five minutes.

At this point he is and he should be a scrub.

Play.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

It's amazing we kept it this close when our starting backcourt, and primary back-up pg/sg (Nick) shoot a combined *17%* The frontcourt is doing OK, our backcourt is just flat out horrrible!


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> At the 0 minute mark of his career, people here wanted him to start and called him a future superstar.
> ...


Play, I agree with you on most points. We share similar thoughts on basketball. But I have to disagree with you on Telfair. He can't be considered a scrub until he plays major minutes and shows he is a scrub. He may very well be great, we just don't know yet. I think people here want him to play because Damon and DA are SO terrible that we just want to see him grow and learn the NBA game NOW. Not next year, NOW.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> You may lose me, but you'll lose all base on reality.


Fair trade, do it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> At the 0 minute mark of his career, people here wanted him to start and called him a future superstar.
> ...


Well, in my biased opinion, scrub > Damon Stoudamire at the point guard. 

Honestly, I don't know how this guy has stayed on the good side in Portland for so long...its like we've been showcasing him for 3 seasons, only to let his contract expire. 

Damon's M.O. is to dribble, look confused, then bass the ball with 10 seconds left, rushing the offense. He plays hot potato with the ball, has horrible court vision, and can't hit a shot to save his life. 

What exactly does he do right? Damon needs to be on a PG oriented team, not on a team where he's the 4th option on the floor because he'll just set up poor shots for everyone else. 

While we have high hopes for Telfair, we want him to play because we CAN'T STAND DAMON STOUDAMIRE DOING WHAT HE DOES, which is totally suck on the court. 

:devil:


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Lets keep this about the game, and not bickering back and forth.

Play, with all due respect, you're almost 30 years old...act like it. You come in here starting arguments like a 15 year old would do.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> But I have to disagree with you on Telfair.


I think Telfair will eventually be a decent player. 

In fact, I love him in NBA 2k5. He was traded, along with Reef, to NJ. He gets the majority of the minutes at the PG spot. I like the kid.

But, he isn't ready yet. I worry that starting him may hurt him in the long run. I've seen it happen ... a lot... to young promising players.

I don't want to see that.

Play.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>baler</b>!
> 
> 
> Play, I agree with you on most points. We share similar thoughts on basketball. But I have to disagree with you on Telfair. He can't be considered a scrub until he plays major minutes and shows he is a scrub. He may very well be great, we just don't know yet. I think people here want him to play because Damon and DA are SO terrible that we just want to see him grow and learn the NBA game NOW. Not next year, NOW.


Agreed. When you're a horrible team that won't make the playoffs, you PLAY YOUR DRAFT PICKS. 

When you're in playoff contention or more, you LET THE DRAFT PICKS SIT ON THE BENCH and wait for them. 

Portland is in the first boat. Not even close to playoff contention the way they are right now. Play the youth...play the energy. Give us something to cheer for....at least if they screw up often, we're going to blame it on a "learning curve". 

There's just no excuse to have this kind of crap from a 15/million/year player in Damon Stoudamire. BENCH HIM. Telfair deserves PT MUCH more than Stoudamire, even though he hasn't really earned it. Damon loses it by default.


----------



## TheBlueDoggy (Oct 5, 2004)

> I wouldn't call getting 5 wide open dunks


I'm not sure what game you were watching... I don't believe Darius got five dunks, let alone five open dunks. In fact, most of his shots he got in the second half were well guarded, but darius finally decided to play to his strengths and use his length against guys. most of his shots were hooks and tough layups over/around defenders.

And play, you are waaay too obessed / in love with SAR. Just marry him already. Nothing you say in regards to SAR or his place on the Blazers is objective in the the least. You say you know so much about the game and no one else does, yet all that write is SAR is god this, I want to have SAR's babies that... Jesus dude, make a SAR basketball board and go profess your love for him there instead of telling us how bad our team and players are and how little we know, on the BLAZERS (not sar lovers who bash everyone else) board.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>QRICH</b>!
> Lets keep this about the game, and not bickering back and forth.
> 
> Play, with all due respect, you're almost 30 years old...act like it. You come in here starting arguments like a 15 year old would do.


I am acting like a 27 year old. 

I'm frustrated and angry at Cheeks and this team and this situation. I used to love basketball season cause i'd get to watch Reef ... now I dread it. 

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBlueDoggy</b>!
> And play, you are waaay too obessed / in love with SAR. Just marry him already. Nothing you say in regards to SAR or his place on the Blazers is objective in the the least. You say you know so much about the game and no one else does, yet all that write is SAR is god this, I want to have SAR's babies that... Jesus dude, make a SAR basketball board and go profess your love for him there instead of telling us how bad our team and players are and how little we know, on the BLAZERS (not sar lovers who bash everyone else) board.


Two words:

 Gordon, you're above this kind of childish crap. Please stop it, so I don't have to put up with the escalation it's inviting. thanks.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>TheBlueDoggy</b>!
> I'm not sure what game you were watching... I don't believe Darius got five dunks, let alone five open dunks.


Okay, 5 open layups.

And yes ... they were wide open. Pierce lost him on the floor repeatedly. 

He got a few shots to roll in once he caught fire. I admit that. 

Play.


----------



## Backboard Cam (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Two words:
> ...



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

We all know that you're really 17 years old like it says in your screen name.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Backboard Cam</b>!
> We all know that you're really 17 years old like it says in your screen name.


I wish.

Oh wait, was that supposed to be some sort of a cut-down? Am I supposed to bury my head now?

Hmmm... I guess I had it really good when I was 17 ... I'd love to do it again.

Play.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

This is the guy who is hung up on a player whose teams have yet to have a winning season during his illustrious career. Delusion is his specialty.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> 
> 
> Okay, 5 open layups.
> ...


Hmm..

Losing your man on the floor repeatedly is scrubbery? 

Interesting.

Yeah ok..you must be right after all you said that you know so much more about basketball than us scrubs.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> This is the guy who is hung up on a player whose teams have yet to have a winning season during his illustrious career. Delusion is his specialty.


And ... Stoudamire has been there more often than he has missed ... yet he sucks.

Play.


----------



## Playmaker0017 (Feb 13, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Target</b>!
> Hmm..
> 
> Losing your man on the floor repeatedly is scrubbery?


Yes. He didn't lose him -- people just quit paying attention to him because he's a scrub. 

Miles is a scrub. No one bothered really covering him. 

It is what happened last year. 



> Yeah ok..you must be right after all you said that you know so much more about basketball than us scrubs.


No, I know more than about 90% of you scrubs.

I can list the 10% I have mad respect for. 

Play.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

I was at the game right by the Blazers basket in the second half and Darius made some very nice moves....certainly not uncontested dunks or lay-ups....he is the reason the Blazers pulled ahead in the 4th.

Realistically though, this was Portland's third game in 4 nights playing a team at about their level, it's not surprising that they lost. Nice comeback though.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Yes. He didn't lose him -- people just quit paying attention to him because he's a scrub.
> Miles is a scrub. No one bothered really covering him.
> It is what happened last year.
> Play.


Thanks for doing the Blazers a favor then.

You can keep tearing him down and he can keep throwing down all those points.

We will all wallow in our scrubbery. 

Except for SAR because he's going to be traded off to some team like Atlanta and run up his point total in garbage time playing against scrubs.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

Ok, enough of the bickering.

Wow, the backcourt really stinks....top 3 guards were 4-23 from the field. Any kind of shooting and this team could be dangerous.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Bigger hoops.

They need bigger hoops.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hap</b>!
> Hell, I'd suggest benching DA and Damon if it meant SAR, Miles and Zach could play more minutes.


You do nto have to twist my arm... go for it :woot:

Man oh man if we only had some guards... we could be dangerous. Miles, Rahim, Zach and Theo do pretty well most of the time.


I really liked what I saw from Rahim in the 3rd.. we may have been down a lot then (when he was in) but he was trying to get the team up. They all looked like they had given up and Rahim was trying to rally the troops. Rahim had what... a double double in the 3rd qtr alone??? according to the announcers he was close to it.

I will take Rahim anyday on our team. He seems to be the only one who understands anything out there. He should be the captain


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RipCity9</b>!
> Miles was lighting it up, whereas Reef can't do anything but get capped inside.


Yes Miles was doing well in the 4th...

Did you happen to see the 3rd quarter? Who do you think got Portland back into the game by not giving up?

Rahim did


Its a team game... everyone has to do their part when called upon.


Damon, DA ... we are still waiting :rofl:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: 22 Points In One Quarter!!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>chris_in_pdx</b>!
> WOW What an OFFENSIVE EXPLOSION!!!!!
> 
> Are the Blazers trying to run Boston out of the FleetCenter? MY GOD!!!! Slow down, guys, save some gas for the fourth quarter!!!


Looks like they didn't save enough. :nonono:

There are a lot of questions that need to be answered over the next few days off or this season is going to go nowhere fast.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Playmaker0017</b>!
> Awww... I'll take it. Considering that iwll probably be the closest thing to a compliment I'll earn tonight!
> 
> Play.


Hey Play stick around....... your welcome here.... you know it!


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

They did save some for the next game. They decided to save two point for the next game.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Man, PP is one tough SOB. Tim Thomas gave him a cheap shot in the mouth during the C's game against NY. That hit broke three teeth and roots but he came back and played though the pain. After the game he had to go though *7 hours* of dental surgery. Tonight he again gets hit in the mouth, and poked in the eye, but comes back to hit the game winner. Amazing.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Well this loss fall squarely on the shoulders of our 3 main guards. Van Exel, Stoudamire, and Anderson are atrocious right now. It's not like they are taking bad shots, the yare wide *** open. For some reason, stuff is just not dropping. We are really lacking a true backup shooting guard. Without a backup 2 guard, we have to play a horrible combo of Exel and Mouse. The short backcourt is horrendous. We get screwed on the defensive end, and to be honest, neither are great passers.Without Zach, Ruben, Reef, and Darius we lose this one by 40+. Tonight, Darius showed why he should start at either wing posistion. He just needs to play more. We need to run a lot of our offense through him. No one can stop him when he faces them up. If we have any intentions of making a post season run, we really need to step up to the plate, and trade for a shooting guard who can actually nail a jump shot. As much as Reef has impressed me this season, I think he is the one that needs to be dealt for the shooter. We are just too stacked at the same position. We are extremely light at the 2 and 5 positions,yet overhauled at the point,swing, and low post. We have the potential to be a very good team, but we are a 2 guard away from that. Ruben has been an awesome surpise this year as well. I really wish we could bring Monia over or buy him out or whatever, but that looks impossible. We need a shooter and a backup power forward. We are so close but so far away. But to finally get over the mediocrity hump, Cheeks has to lay off his Damon man-crush. I love Mouse, but there is no way in hell he deserved half of his minutes he got tonight. Give those to Bassy or let Darius run point. There;s no need to be discouraged after this loss. We were dead to rights, but fought back hard, and I was proud. I was proud of the way we came back. We attacked, but again...if we hit a damn 3 abll we win easily. Were the refs terrible? Yes, but we still should have easily beat Boston. We should be 5-0,but we are 2-3. I just paid 100 bucks for the pick6 package,so I pray to God we don't suck too badly this year, or else there will be no bang for my buck.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Well this loss fall squarely on the shoulders of our 3 main guards. Van Exel, Stoudamire, and Anderson are atrocious right now. It's not like they are taking bad shots, the yare wide *** open. For some reason, stuff is just not dropping. We are really lacking a true backup shooting guard. Without a backup 2 guard, we have to play a horrible combo of Exel and Mouse. The short backcourt is horrendous. We get screwed on the defensive end, and to be honest, neither are great passers.Without Zach, Ruben, Reef, and Darius we lose this one by 40+. Tonight, Darius showed why he should start at either wing posistion. He just needs to play more. We need to run a lot of our offense through him. No one can stop him when he faces them up. If we have any intentions of making a post season run, we really need to step up to the plate, and trade for a shooting guard who can actually nail a jump shot. As much as Reef has impressed me this season, I think he is the one that needs to be dealt for the shooter. We are just too stacked at the same position. We are extremely light at the 2 and 5 positions,yet overhauled at the point,swing, and low post. We have the potential to be a very good team, but we are a 2 guard away from that. Ruben has been an awesome surpise this year as well. I really wish we could bring Monia over or buy him out or whatever, but that looks impossible. We need a shooter and a backup power forward. We are so close but so far away. But to finally get over the mediocrity hump, Cheeks has to lay off his Damon man-crush. I love Mouse, but there is no way in hell he deserved half of his minutes he got tonight. Give those to Bassy or let Darius run point. There;s no need to be discouraged after this loss. We were dead to rights, but fought back hard, and I was proud. I was proud of the way we came back. We attacked, but again...if we hit a damn 3 abll we win easily. Were the refs terrible? Yes, but we still should have easily beat Boston. We should be 5-0,but we are 2-3. I just paid 100 bucks for the pick6 package,so I pray to God we don't suck too badly this year, or else there will be no bang for my buck.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Come on Play, this Miles is a scrub talk is a bit extreme. I watched the entire game, and he played very well in the 2nd half, he played to his strengths, which was driving to the basket using his long arms and athleticism & running out on the break. THAT is what he is VERY good at, cetainly not a scrub. When you force the guy to take jumpers, THEN it becomes a problem. 

Hey Darius, a piee of advice, don't go back to that shooting coach you worked with (you did work with him right?:uhoh: ), he hasn't done you ANY favors.

Both Miles, and Zach (or SAR for that matter) would GREATLY benefit from having a shooter on the floor. This cannot be said enough IMO.


----------



## DrewFix (Feb 9, 2004)

o.k.
this whole ball movement thing i think has been umm... over-emphasised to our team, not to say we should shoot every chance we get but if you have time to get calm and take the shot... well do, (theo) it's been looking like every one is forcing their shot. i mean why the hell is every one getting open looks and missing? do they read the boards? do they know we all are talking about how bad our outside shot is? are they too tired from answering fan mail? this kind of stress seems like a coaching decision, if the coach tells you to shoot every open look, trying to inspire confidence, and you miss it's not going to help. our offense isn't splitting the d it's just shuffeling it, that's why miles got such easy(not so) points in the secondhalf. kind of makes you wonder why we play our starting line up all or nothing. use the whole bench you may see a threat against a team that you hadn't before. damon couldn't contain the glove, find a beter answer(he, he pierce.) or watch the screens. the math doesn't appear to be that hard to do if you look at the team we have. we're short all around. yeah we have talent but where? the same place every one else has a starter. we have 4 starters at the forward positions and no back ups or threats at the gaurd position. our G positions are stale as hell!! that and the offense has shots(not baskets) but no control. who's going to get hot on the out side without geting hurt? when does damon go down? do nve and da go down at the same time? when do we use outlaw at the 2? rant...now i foprgot what topic this was.
thank you for my time.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't feel so bad now that Toronto just beat the Jazz, *in Utah*.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

A silver lining perhaps...

we lost to 3 teams by a total of 8 points, on the road no less

2 games were lost in the last few seconds on awesome shots (give them credit)

1 team that beat us is still undefeated and beat the Jazz in Utah

despite playing badly in NJ we could have won

despite playing badly in Boston for 2.5 qtrs.... we almost won


----------

